# Loewe Amazona Tricolor or LV Alma Vernis in Rouge Fauve?



## dangerouscurves

Hi ladies and gents! I've been on a bag ban since November last year and I'm saving up to get a bag for my own birthday present in two months. After narrowing it down, I have two that stays in my mind, which one should I go for? There are the bags that I've been contemplating:

Loewe Amazona Tricolor in Black/Burgundy/Chesnut:
Pros: Very good quality, one of the best out there, a bit slouchy and lined with leather.
Cons: More than 200 more expensive, not recognizable (only by real fashionistas) and if something goes wrong, would have to send the bag to Madrid to be repaired.

Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma PM in Rouge Fauvre:
Pros: Recognizable immediately, the shop is very close to where I live, structured lady-like shape and water-proof when it's raining.
Cons: Too many fakes out there.

Pictures:


----------



## LoveM&S

Ooooooh, definately Loewe! 
I just saw a lady was carrying a black Amazona. I didn't notice it was Loewe first. When I saw her, I immediately noticed her bag's leather was so nice. I was beaming at her bag and saw the Loewe logo. I have never seen someone was carrying Loewe in US. It's my first time. I felt like I was lucky to see her gorgeous Loewe. I also like the color combination of the bag. It's unique!


----------



## IFFAH

There are Loewe fakes as well.

Between the 2, I'd pick Loewe Amazona. Loewe Amazona is a great handheld tote both formal and casual. Loewe Amazona to me is more versatile than Alma Vernis. Dress up, dress down. While Vernis Alma is a pretty bag too, personally, I won't do casual with her though some do look great with her in casual attire. 

Because Loewe bags can come in variations of fabrics, leathers, etc; I'd advise in buying a full-leather Loewe Amazona in case if you want to send for repair in future. I'd only buy the more experimental designs of Loewe Amazona if there's a nearby bag leather repair shop, if Loewe is not willing to take in the bag for repair. 

What's more important is to get the bag you like most. I can tell you're leaning more to Loewe.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thank you for the response Ladies . Iffah, you are right, I'm leaning towards Loewe Amazona but LV Vernis Alma is a classic bag. I just don't wanna regret the Amazona down the road and wish to buy Alma instead. More opinions please.....


----------



## AnaVeronika

I have to say Alma! Such a classic bag


----------



## Prettyvogue

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the response Ladies . Iffah, you are right, I'm leaning towards Loewe Amazona but LV Vernis Alma is a classic bag. I just don't wanna regret the Amazona down the road and wish to buy Alma instead. More opinions please.....



Loewe Amazona is also a classic, it has been around for over 30 years.  It is gorgeous and gets my vote 100%!


----------



## LoveM&S

IFFAH said:


> There are Loewe fakes as well.
> 
> Between the 2, I'd pick Loewe Amazona. Loewe Amazona is a great handheld tote both formal and casual. Loewe Amazona to me is more versatile than Alma Vernis. Dress up, dress down. While Vernis Alma is a pretty bag too, personally, I won't do casual with her though some do look great with her in casual attire.
> 
> Because Loewe bags can come in variations of fabrics, leathers, etc; I'd advise in buying a full-leather Loewe Amazona in case if you want to send for repair in future. I'd only buy the more experimental designs of Loewe Amazona if there's a nearby bag leather repair shop, if Loewe is not willing to take in the bag for repair.
> 
> What's more important is to get the bag you like most. I can tell you're leaning more to Loewe.


 

You killed me by those pics, IFFAH! I hope I am a handheld bag lady. I could have more choices of buying Loewe bag in US!

Alma is really elegant bag. But since I saw a Hello Kitty version Alma, a picture below at Sanrio store (Hello Kitty store), Hello Kitty image just pop up in my mind when I see Alma. I know it's just me!

I would like to give you one more push to Loewe! I don't own a black bag and don't plan to own it either. That much I don't care about the black bag at all. I check other people's bags more than non bag addict people. But I usually pay attention to bright colors' bags. Because I love bright and light colors' bags. 

When I was walking on a street, the lady with the black Amazona was in front of me. When her black bag was in my eye sight, my attention was just grabbed by the bag's leather quality. The bag was understated, but couldn't hide the quality at all. As a bag addict, I had to know what the bag was. Then I saw the Loewe logo! I usually don't check a black bag. But the black Amazona was just amazing. I think you won't regret it!


----------



## perla.

Alma


----------



## papertiger

I would have real difficulty choosing between these 2 classic bags too.

Both are stylish, well proportioned and will instantly make whatever you are wearing smart so which ever you go for you can't be wrong. 

The darker vermis shows finger prints easily so unless you don't mind it will be higher maintenance. I do find myself admiring the Vernis Alma on others. 

Loewe make some of the best leather ever so you should be fine with it, I have at least 3 leather Loewes  and 1 suede toiletry bag that is so amazing I could use it as a clutch, all of mine are from years ago that I still adore and use (especially my tan shoulder bag).


----------



## noon

Loewe! Loewe leather is so amazingly soft, plus its a lot less common than the LV.


----------



## Mariapia

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I've been on a bag ban since November last year and I'm saving up to get a bag for my own birthday present in two months. After narrowing it down, I have two that stays in my mind, which one should I go for? There are the bags that I've been contemplating:
> 
> Loewe Amazona Tricolor in Black/Burgundy/Chesnut:
> Pros: Very good quality, one of the best out there, a bit slouchy and lined with leather.
> Cons: More than 200 more expensive, not recognizable (only by real fashionistas) and if something goes wrong, would have to send the bag to Madrid to be repaired.
> 
> Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma PM in Rouge Fauvre:
> Pros: Recognizable immediately, the shop is very close to where I live, structured lady-like shape and water-proof when it's raining.
> Cons: Too many fakes out there.
> 
> Pictures:


The Alma! The Amazona is much too strict I think....But, I agree, both are nice.


----------



## alyrris

Definitely Amazona for me. The leather is incredible! And where I live LV is like a bad epidemic...but I agree the LV vernis is nice. The Amazona is on another level to me, and I find it easier to use (get into and out of)


----------



## cherryhjt

agreed with the alyrris, leather looking amazing!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thank you for the response Ladies. Do Loewe bags go on sale by the end of the season?


----------



## Mekinfrance

Alma allll the way!
Such a Beautiful Classic Bag...


----------



## Mediana

Definitely Loewe for me. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Although I consider the Alma to be classic, I think the Vernis version is dressier. I think you would get more use from the Loewe.


----------



## Brontski

Alma hands down. If you are a LOGO HO like me you'll get the Alma.  If you want at least some recognition you'll get the Alma.  If you live in a city where everyone's familiar w the Loewe maybe you'd choose the Loewe. I find it a very simple bag but not simple and elegant like a Chanel.  It sorta looks noname to me.  The Alma is a work of art!


----------



## fashion16

Alma, hands down.


----------



## pandorabox

LoveM&S said:


> You killed me by those pics, IFFAH! I hope I am a handheld bag lady. I could have more choices of buying Loewe bag in US!
> 
> Alma is really elegant bag. But since I saw a Hello Kitty version Alma, a picture below at Sanrio store (Hello Kitty store), Hello Kitty image just pop up in my mind when I see Alma. I know it's just me!
> 
> I would like to give you one more push to Loewe! I don't own a black bag and don't plan to own it either. That much I don't care about the black bag at all. I check other people's bags more than non bag addict people. But I usually pay attention to bright colors' bags. Because I love bright and light colors' bags.
> 
> When I was walking on a street, the lady with the black Amazona was in front of me. When her black bag was in my eye sight, my attention was just grabbed by the bag's leather quality. The bag was understated, but couldn't hide the quality at all. As a bag addict, I had to know what the bag was. Then I saw the Loewe logo! I usually don't check a black bag. But the black Amazona was just amazing. I think you won't regret it!



I am a huge Alma fan and I would pick that. Although now I must admit, I would totally want that Hello Kitty Alma! LOL


----------



## peachylv

Rouge fauviste is my favorite Vernis color, but I'm going to have to say Amazona on this one.  The 36 cm Anazona in mink is my HG.  The color combo you have chosen is gorgeous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thank you for the opinion Ladies! I went to the shop where they have Loewe Amazona and I found out that the Amazona 28 is too small and the regular Amazona is too big. My friend told me I look like I carry a sleep-over bag and the small one looks like a little girl bag on me. I'm petite and when I tried the Alma Venis PM it looks perfect on me so I guess I'm gonna take that one


----------



## lore_lore87

Loewe has a lot of wonderful bags but this is not the most suitable. I prefer bicolor Amazonas


----------



## nancy_ww

Loewe. I bought a tricolor last Oct. It's quite light- weighted and really well-made. I love it!!!!!! Only I can't carry it on rainy days. Fine, I have other LV monograms... Though less recognizable, it's less likely to meet a same one


----------

